# Some 3D work ( game usable )



## Dragonlord (Oct 27, 2009)

Thought I might once put in some stuff I made for the unlikely case somebody actually cares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I've got a couple of models around here but I'll just post one for the beginning to see if there is any interest or not. So let's start with one of my first and especially complete models.

Quote from the Deviation Page about the Renamon Model:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Since quite some time I wanted to get a bit of free time to do some fun-projos ( fun projects ) to relax a bit from the lot of work around me and somehow finally got to it. From all possible models I managed to find a full set of ref-images for this one so it got the first work spot. I tried out in this one a bit a different way of modeling, especially trying to model a bit "quick" so I won't get stuck on details. The hands still managed to give me some headaches though. I only know the few images I have so I don't know how accurate I stayed to the "original" ( or how accurate those images are ). So took me a couple of hours to get there.
> 
> The chest has this "fur" on it. Had no idea where to start but that's why you do such things to learn on the way. Done it only with sub-surf and no helper scripts. Some normal map should make it a bit better in the end I hope. That said this is the first time I ever worked with something having fur ( dragons don't have fur so you are safe from it ).
> 
> ...


Here the main image and some additional views from the work process.













Images are nice but videos are better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Playing around producing some animations. All linked videos so you can watch them ( might upload them to myvideo if people like this better than direct links ).

Walking Animation ( direct video 4.4MB )




Crouching Stance Animation ( direct video 2.1MB )




Eventually putting this into a game engine just because I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Nothing serious, just playing around with the model and animations. ( direct video )




So that's it for this model. I've somebody is interested I've got some others too, just say what you want to see ( if anything at all ): _Imperialdramon DM, Charizard, Shield Liger_.


*EDIT:* Posted Charizard model.

*EDIT:* Posted Imperialdramon DM model.

*EDIT:* Posted Shield Liger model.


----------



## Raika (Oct 27, 2009)

Wooooow... That's awesome stuff!


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 27, 2009)

That pretty good.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 27, 2009)

thats good !!!! wish I could do that


----------



## Dragonlord (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks you like it. So... interested in some more? As mentioned in the first post I've got 3 other models which ( except for one ) are finished. Not sure if I should put them in the same topic. Still the one-topic-per-person rule in effect?


----------



## OmerMe (Oct 28, 2009)

Sure, post them, that's really awesome! I'd love to see more.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 28, 2009)

I spy with my little eye...  A homebrew game


----------



## Dragonlord (Oct 28, 2009)

Nah, it's not for a game although it the model would be all ready to be placed in one ( properly rigged and textured ).

Now what goes for additional models... a new topic or in this topic? Not sure what the mods like or dislike


----------



## OmerMe (Oct 29, 2009)

Just post it in this topic in a new post and in the first post, it's a new topic so people will notice the update.


----------



## Dragonlord (Oct 31, 2009)

Okay, here goes nothing. I'll continue then with the *Charizard* model. This one went over various other places so the text is a bit stitched together ( my apologies ). *Images are clickies, videos will be added once uploaded to myvideo*.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Time for another Fun-Project ( FunProjo Series ). This time I came around a guy which most probably many of you know ( and hate ). It's from a game franchise called Pokémon which is amongst game developers a little miracle in that it violates many Good Practice rules and should be a failure but yet it's loved mad like pie... that said WoW violates them too but you see the unholy results
> 
> Those knowing the FunProjo Series know that I'm always linking a Goal to a project. This time the goal has been two-fold. The first is Proper Mesh Loops / Topology. I used this to improved on my mesh topology skills. There are still some places where I could not get around triangles somehow ( and places where I wanted them ).
> 
> ...


And here the videos in no particular order:
*Idle, Walk, Hit-Recover, Hit-Faint, IGDE Test.*

For those not knowing the abbreviations, IGDE stands for "Drag[en]gine Integrated Game Development Environment" and is a game editing framework. I do all my tests in there.

NOTE: Video upload services usually don't allow to download videos in the original full version. For those interested in the original video you can find them here: Idle, Walk, Hit-Recover, Hit-Faint (v1, v2), IGDE Test.

NOTE: One might ask what the red and green shapes are in the IGDE video. I forgot to disable the debugging stuff there. These shapes are used to keep actors walking on the ground, that's all.

I've still got some testing open with that guy. I'm using him to test some engine features which I usually don't use but others might helpful so he's a sort of guinea pig for me right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . One more down, two more left. Got still in stock an _IDramon-DM and a Shield Liger_.


----------



## david432111 (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks pretty good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You should seriously think about making a pokemon meets digimon kind of game using these models.


----------



## Dragonlord (Nov 3, 2009)

Another one for the count. Posting first the Imperialdramon DM one since the other is not finished yet. Again some a quote first about what it is:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> From time to time I take a break and do some modeling of cartoon or otherwise tv show characters especially if they have some relationship ( even if only remotely ) with dragons. This guy here had been on my todo list since quite some time but just recently I stumbled across usable reference images.
> 
> I tried to get this guy done quickly but various parts of his body proved to be more challenging than I first expected. In total 4 afternoons I spend on this one not counting rendering the images and rotation views.
> 
> ...



No IGDE Test run this time since he's not unwrapped and textured in a game ready form yet. Something for a rainy day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . One more model missing, the shield liger.


----------



## Briankealing (Nov 4, 2009)

Nicely done.
I need to figure out how to create 3d models myself.


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 5, 2009)

Great job on the models. Let us know when that game comes out


----------



## Dragonlord (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry, no game with that. Did them just for practicing and having fun with some dragons in my collection


----------



## Dragonlord (Nov 12, 2009)

Took quite some time ( several days and some failed attempts ) at rotation-rendering this guy with all the reflective stuff but now I got the video so let's drop in another one... and a special one too. Why special? It has been the first real blender model I tried and where I aimed high. But some quotes are better to recap the story.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Some ( long ) time ago I once started a Fun-Projo besides the Renamon one where I put myself the goal to go "high detail". High detail simply means pushing detail level as far as possible using Sub-Surf and various other techniques. I used this as a learning chance and have chosen something which deemed to be of high detail. At this time I happened to come across some images of what is called a "Shield Liger". It's something from a Japanese manga called "Zoids". The main problem with this model is that I have never seen one of those toys from up close neither do you get these things in my country. So the only thing I had left had been rather small and pixelated photos foundon the internet of people owning such a toy. Photos are anything else but good reference images since they rarely are of the required format ( front, side, top, 3/4 ) and therefore I had to heavily guess my way around this model, especially what goes for all the details. This kinda killed the project in the end since I simply could not decipher the small details anymore on the images ( often only occupying a handful of pixels ) so the project got more and more stuck. I found in the mean time nice image sets of other Zoids ( especially of a dragon one ^.=.^ ) so maybe if the time is right I'm going to give them once a shot but without the high detail requirements as on this one.
> 
> So now a bit more about the results I obtained. I somehow managed to get the head and legs done but lacking the body and tail. This guy is rigged to the teeth so the hood and shield flaps can all be moved. Also made some cockpit inside which I had to imagine myself since I had no clue at all how it is supposed to look like. As the game designer I am I took the liberty to design a cockpit I would put like this in a game and that should be useful to a potential player. Chances are I'm going to put this to a test once in my game engine. After all I can't remember a Zoids game with true cockpit view and I've come across next to all of them
> 
> ...


Some screenshots of the result. More can be found again *here*





Last but not least two videos. One is the obligate *rotation view* which is the only one with the reflective material turned on. Makes some difference. And the other some *igde test run*. Played around there with the controllers, attachements and the typical walking around. Shadows look a bit strange since the model has been scaled down 1/10 for testing purpose and this is too small for the shadow caster to handle properly. I also rag-dolled ( physics ) this guy a little bit but no video of that yet. Could be done though if people like to see this dude tumble down some stairs ( well... sort of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

I've got some plans with this guy beyond testing but it's nothing fixed yet. It will most probably boil down to a little sample scripts to test how it would look like ( meaning in-cockpit combat action or something along this line ). Nothing serious though since foreign IPs is a story on it's own so you can only do "testing" things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . First I need to get it finished and that's a bit difficult with the lack of informations I have. Stumbled across some additional images recently which fill in the gaps. I'll work on this guy a bit more when I get the time.


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow, it looks brilliant! The amount of detail you've managed to get in without the model in front of you is amazing, you've done a really good job. I have one of these toys in a different colour, kept it from when I was a kid so if you need some extra reference pics or a copy of the instruction/assembly manual (which has some really good diagrams in it) just give me a shout


----------



## Dragonlord (Nov 13, 2009)

I found a copy of a manual of such a toy but it seems to be a more advanced version of this shield liger. It looks slightly different and the construction seems different in some parts too. Gave me though some pointers of the hidden details I did not see ( tried fixing up the leg after I learned through it that they actually have a shoulder/hip joint in the toy... I though they missed it... extra joint helps in animation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). A scan of the manual of the matching toy though would certainly help even more especially since the manual contains front/side shots of the body parts. I'd definitely not say no to such an offer


----------



## Raika (Nov 13, 2009)

Damn, the new stuff are sweet! I really like the Zoid one, it's plain awesome!


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 14, 2009)

Dragonlord said:
			
		

> I'd definitely not say no to such an offer


Here you go: http://rapidshare.com/files/306672078/Zoid...tions3.pdf.html .


----------



## Dragonlord (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks. Looking at it I noticed that what I though is true is actually true. The body itself can not bend. Noticed this in some games ( especially on the PSX/PS2 ) that they made the body in two pieces bending but looking at the images I had so far I figured this can't work with the given construction. I had been right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Let's see if I can put these schematics to a good use. Nice side/front shots of the troublesome parts.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Nov 15, 2009)

Holy shit. Awesome stuff right there. I always wished I could use Blender xD.


----------



## Dragonlord (Nov 16, 2009)

It's not that difficult actually. Just look around for some video tutorials and get going. Takes some time to learn the UI as it is quite different from the other 3D applications but once you get into it you'll see that the workflow is superior to the other applications. The new 2.5 version is slated to overhaul the UI to be more accessible. Let's see if this is true.


----------



## Dragonlord (Feb 26, 2010)

Before I continue once again a big thank you to Psyfira for sending me the manual. Helped me a lot. So here we go.

What happened since the last time is the addition of the entire hind legs, the tail and parts of the butt area. Missing now the body part as well as some appendixes ( weapon racks etc. ). Looks like I might even manage to finish this guy once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . So let's continue with some images. Only the preview here. Click to get to the deviation page and click there again for the full view. These are high resolution images (1680×1050). Chose this size so they are also usable as desktop background if one wishes to do so.


 

 



Also made up another rotation view this time without reflections as this takes like ages to render.


----------



## Snorlax (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, the quality of the dog-thing looks great! o:
It looks just like a professional model!


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 28, 2010)

Those are... awsome!




Also, I have a new wall-paper. Thanks!


----------



## Dragonlord (Mar 1, 2010)

o0ICE0o said:
			
		

> Those are... awsome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity... which one you picked?


----------



## falcon64z8 (Mar 8, 2010)

Great modeling!  So is blender pretty easier to animation and such?  I sample blender 3d awhile back but since then I have been using Maya.  But looking at your shots makes me think blender has some potential.  Also what are you rendering your models in?


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 17, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## Dragonlord (Mar 28, 2010)

falcon64z8 said:
			
		

> Great modeling!  So is blender pretty easier to animation and such?  I sample blender 3d awhile back but since then I have been using Maya.  But looking at your shots makes me think blender has some potential.  Also what are you rendering your models in?


Blender is top notch what goes for animations. I can't tell you about the new 2.5 version as I have no access to it yet but I heard it improves over 2.49 by making all object properties animate-able using IPO curves. That paired with good constraint support, NLA support and action strips and you have everything you need for doing good animations. Concerning the rendering I used Blender itself. For higher quality rendering you can use Yafaray. Blender has though nodes support for fine tuning the rendering as well as sequencer support so you can combine individual shots to one continues movie using audio streams and more. So Blender is a one-shot application for doing everything you need to get a full scale movie project going.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 6, 2010)

Those are AMAZING!
I wish I were you...


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Sweet, are you going to make something new soon?


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 7, 2010)

I did in fact experiment recently with a different project but some Infos might give a heads-up on that one. It's not continuing right now as I have not much time and I have other stuff to do with is more urgent.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This one here is a bit special so let's try to explain this properly. Ever since I checked out M.U.G.E.N I had the idea of once messing around with this engine for the fun of it. Somehow this now happened but one step after the other.
> 
> History:
> First for those not knowing M.U.G.E.N has been created once upon time by a company named Elecbyte. It's a sort of highly customizable fighting engine for games in the spirit of Street Fighter and others where two players beat the hell out of each other in a 2.5D view usually using sprite graphics ( nowadays mostly 3D graphics ). M.U.G.E.N is based on the original sprite driven version. Especially you can create your own characters which is usually done by ripping sprites from such fighting games or in a few cases by doing them on your own.
> ...


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the links , but I will take my time to play more games


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Pretty coool stuff.


----------

